# TNT Bruschetta with gorgonzola and a ragout



## kadesma (May 6, 2012)

Cut your bread into 1/2 in slices toast then rub with garlic and coat with evoo top with a mushroom ragout I use about 1 lb. of assorted rooms saute them in 1 tab. butter with 1 minced shallot and 2 cloves minced garlic then add some dry sherry or Marsala about 2 tab, and 1 tab of heavy cream add salt and pepper put toast back under broiler after spreading each one with the Gorgonzola let it start to melt then remove from oven and  top with the ragout.r not sure about how many this will serve. My girls help me make them and lord knows how many go south in the process When I make this for me I make 4-6 bread slices

kades


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 6, 2012)

When do you add the Gorgonzola?  To the sauce, or crumbled on top of the mushroom mixture?


----------



## kadesma (May 6, 2012)

Bacardi1 said:


> When do you add the Gorgonzola?  To the sauce, or crumbled on top of the mushroom mixture?


Sorry about that trying to cook for my family plus trying to get thie recipe posted. I've corrected it .If it doesn't sound right let me know.
kades


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 7, 2012)

Good Afternoon Once Again, Kadesma.

Mushroom Ragù with Gorgonzola on Bruschetta Bread ... Sounds interesting, however, Spain´s Mushroom Season is from early November through end February ... otherwise, they are not wonderful, as it is too warm and dry. I love Boletus Eduli, called Ceps in English and French. And no thanks to canned or jarred. 

Shall put it on the future list or Puglia´s List ... 

Thanks,
Margi.


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 7, 2012)

Wow - that's a shame.  Around here we can purchase absolutely GORGEOUS mushrooms almost year-round - Oyster (white, blue, & yellow), Shitake, White Button, Cremini, Portabello, wild Chanterelles, Morels, Hen-of-the-Woods (aka Maitake), Pom-Pom, Enoki, Lion's Mane, Blue Foot, etc., etc.  Some are cultivated (but just as tasty as their wild brethren, since they're raised under the same conditions); others wild-gathered.  Supermarkets & farmers markets abound with them.

Who would have thought Europe wouldn't have these available as well.


----------

